# Desmume reverted save (Black 2)



## matharoo (Jun 12, 2016)

Pardon me if I'm posting in the wrong subforum.

I accidentally pressed Load State (F1) for a state I saved a week ago and now my game (Black 2) has been reverted to that time (Where I just have one Pokémon!). If I use Reset, it loads the battery save from that time! And I don't even have a newer state to load from! (Because I don't generally use saves, that must've been for a special purpose.)
Now how do I get my save back? I won't catch and train those Riolu and Pidove again!   Please help.

Sent from my iPhone 8S using Tapatalk


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jun 12, 2016)

matharoo said:


> Pardon me if I'm posting in the wrong subforum.
> 
> I accidentally pressed Load State (F1) for a state I saved a week ago and now my game (Black 2) has been reverted to that time (Where I just have one Pokémon!). If I use Reset, it loads the battery save from that time! And I don't even have a newer state to load from! (Because I don't generally use saves, that must've been for a special purpose.)
> Now how do I get my save back? I won't catch and train those Riolu and Pidove again!   Please help.
> ...


If you don't have a newer save state you are probably screwed, save states include the battery save since they are a RAM dump, and then the next time the battery save is written to disk it overwrites the new save with the old one. It has happened to me in the past but I didn't lose much progress.
If you had immediately reset the game after loading the save state it shouldn't have had a chance to overwrite the battery save.


----------



## matharoo (Jun 12, 2016)

The Real Jdbye said:


> If you don't have a newer save state you are probably screwed, save states include the battery save since they are a RAM dump, and then the next time the battery save is written to disk it overwrites the new save with the old one. It has happened to me in the past but I didn't lose much progress.
> If you had immediately reset the game after loading the save state it shouldn't have had a chance to overwrite the battery save.


I didn't immediately reset it, anyways it doesn't matter because the battery save has been overwritten.. So.. I can't do anything now, uh-hum... I think I'll just let my li'l brother play Black 2 instead of me, because I really don't want to do all of that again.

Thanks for replying. Have a great day. 

Sent from my iPhone 8S using Tapatalk


----------



## AsPika2219 (Jun 13, 2016)

Next time, don't use SAVE STATE function at many times! Just use INGAME SAVE, as Zeromus said! Plus, be careful for using CHEATS, because make game crash randomly. The SAVE STATE function only used for certain place likes battle gym, elite 4 etc, plus using PokeGen or PikaEdit for modify your Pokemon save games.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jun 13, 2016)

matharoo said:


> I didn't immediately reset it, anyways it doesn't matter because the battery save has been overwritten.. So.. I can't do anything now, uh-hum... I think I'll just let my li'l brother play Black 2 instead of me, because I really don't want to do all of that again.
> 
> Thanks for replying. Have a great day.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 8S using Tapatalk


You can try to recreate your save file with PokeGen.


----------

